# dash removal



## pcleats (Nov 11, 2003)

Hello all,

Can anybody tell me how to remove the dash(upper) on an 04 Sentra. I would like to install a new deck.

Any help would be great 

Patrick


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

1.8 or 1.8s ?

do you have the upper storage compartment? if so...open it and pull towards you...it will pop out. then just push the flasher button out the front. the rest is self explanatory.


----------



## pcleats (Nov 11, 2003)

*Yet that works*

Hmmmmm  

Talk about easy. I am used to the GM stuff, like on a Cavailer where you have to remove the entire dash. I am liking my Sentra more and more each day

Thanks

Patrick




chimmike said:


> 1.8 or 1.8s ?
> 
> do you have the upper storage compartment? if so...open it and pull towards you...it will pop out. then just push the flasher button out the front. the rest is self explanatory.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

GMs are a bitck, my ford poped right out too, changing the radio took about 7 seconds, the F!%) anf the spec both are very easy to work eith , im happy as hell. i hate twhen your struggling and the dash breaks a clip or somerthin, pain in the ass, my MAX did that twice...


----------

